# Too soon for UV Sterilizer?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 55 g fresh that is 4 weeks old. Is is too soon to use a UV sterlilizer for the bacterial bloom or sould I wait another couple of weeks to make sure the tank has cycled?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

UV won't affect the bacterial bloom. Why would you want to? You need the bacteria for the tank to properly be cycled. Just wait it out.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

UV won't kill the bacteria? Than what is it used for? I understand that I need the beneficial bacteria but what about the bacteria that causes the milky condition? BTW, my nitrate is at 20ppm and nitrite less than .5ppm? Do these numbers indicate that the aquarium has cycled?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope, not yet cycled. I'd wait until the water cleared, just to give the bacteria cloud the best chance to settle down and get to work. The cloud-causers ARE your beneficial bacteria, but they haven't yet stabilized.


----------

